# DFW Build Week



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be starting my build on Oct. 9 and working on it slowly throughout the week. I dont really need any help but if anyone wants to stop by and shoot the **** or watch me tear **** up, it should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

mokedaddy said:


> I will be starting my build on Oct. 9 and working on it slowly throughout the week. I dont really need any help but if anyone wants to stop by and shoot the **** or watch me tear **** up, it should be pretty entertaining.


Where are you located?


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Where are you located?


This.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Roanoke. Not far from TMS.


----------

